# Sharp tail and sage grouse help needed



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

So I put in on a whim and I've never hunted either species. thought it was like big game and you never drew. I drew for Box elder county on sharp-tail and west box elder for sage grouse. Any ideas or help would be appreciated. Is there someone that allows access for trespass fee?

Thanks


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

They have a few walk in spots, check with DNR on locations. Most of the area is private land.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks, I'll look into the walk in areas.


----------



## justheli82 (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not sure if they are in your area, but you could try the foothills on the south end of the samaria mountians


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

Tried for some sharpies today. They were flying 30 yards in front of the dog, only saw two groups. Maybe next time.


----------



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

I shot my two birds yesterday. I had to go on quite a walk since I don't have a dog. I just kept in good habitat and with the drizzle and wind I looked where the birds might be seeking shelter. I bet I walked 3 or 4 miles, up and down many hills to get these birds. It was worth it. Keep trying!


----------

